# Piney Shores



## abbekit (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm holding a 6/6 with this Silverleaf resort for next month.  I've read that this should be a Presidential unit.

Does anyone know if all the Presidentials have lake views here?

Does anyone know about construction going on at this resort (more Presidentials being built)?  

I'm concerned if there is noisy construction going on that I may prefer a non-Presidential unit away from the noise.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 12, 2006)

The Presidentials are the 6/6 units.  They are near the Lake and near the Activity Center and Pools.  I don't think there is construction going on but I haven't been up there recently so not 100% sure.

Here are some pics of Piney Shores:  http://photos.yahoo.com/hophop4


----------



## abbekit (Feb 14, 2006)

*New Presidentials coming soon*

I phones Piney Shores yesterday and they are in the building stage of putting up new Presidential units near the current Presidential buildings.  They also said they are doing construction (renovation work) on the lodge units.  

They also said all the Presidential units have a lake view so hopefully the construction won't be too annoying to enjoy the peacefulness of the lake.


----------



## dcmoony (Feb 14, 2006)

abbekit, When we were there in January they were doing a lot of remodeling. Condos and Lodge units. We did not notice it being too noise. However we did spend a lot of time in the pool and hot tub. Also walked around the resort a great deal. Lot of hills to walk up and down. We do not own at that resort but we do like to use our bonus time there. The staff is top rate, very nice folks. Always have a good time when we go there. I think that they have the horse drawn wagon ride going on during the weekends now. I know the horse back riding is going on as we seen many riders when we were there in Jan. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## retailman (Feb 15, 2006)

The units on the side of activity center would not all have a lake view. The one we had did not. The new ones I think all do. The new ones are alot
better.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 16, 2006)

*Lake view?*

The woman who answered the phone when I called said all the Presidentials had a lake view.  I'll be really disappointed if ours does not since my main activity will be sitting on the balcony with a good book.  

Is there a particular building or unit I should ask for?


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 16, 2006)

retailman said:
			
		

> The units on the side of activity center would not all have a lake view. The one we had did not. The new ones I think all do. The new ones are alot
> better.



Two of the Presidential Buildings on the side where the acitivity center is are the newest buildings.  The other three across from the pool overlook the lake. If you go to Yahoo Silverleaf Group there is a map posted in the files section:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Silverleaf_Timeshare_Owners/files/Piney Shores Resort/

On this map you will see one building near the activity center.  This is an older map since then one additional building has been built next to this one.  Units 339 to 356 should overlook the lake. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Hop!  I've printed the map.  We'll drive around a bit before checking in and I'll be ready to negotiate for my view!

pam


----------



## dcmoony (Feb 16, 2006)

Pam, I believe that you will be better off if you are the first in line when they start check in. We had been told before that they give out the better units first then work down from there. I have never tried to ask for a certain area so I have know idea if they will try to put you where you want. However if you are one of the first ones to check in I would think you have a better shot.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 16, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I think, the two buildings on the acitivity side has two flights of steps up from the first ground floor to get to the third floor.  The three buildings across facing the lake has one flight either up or down.  The second story is even with parking.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Daryl and Hop.  We only have a four hour drive so I plan to be there in plenty of time to take a look around before the check in time (my confirmation says 5 p.m.)  

We generally prefer top floor and don't mind stairs so I'll try to ask for a specific unit if possible.  In our past two stays at Silverleaf resorts (Villages and Hill Country) I phoned about a week in advance and put in a request and we were pleased with our placement both times.  Have you had any similar experience at Piney Shores?


----------



## dcmoony (Feb 17, 2006)

Strangely enough the five times we have stayed there we have never asked for a certain area. We have stayed in the lodges and condos but never a presidential unit there. We spend very little time in the condo when we go; there are too many other things to do. Like going for long walks, Swimming or mini golf possible horse back riding. Maybe shooting a game of pool. Perhaps a little archery?  Our favorite time to go is week 40 which is the First weekend of the Texas Renaissance festival. So all we do is sleep in the condo. We usually buy the week off RCI extra vacations and get it cheaper than if you rented a motel room for three nights during that time frame.


----------

